# Im new!, and from Canada



## exotica45 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hii people, i'm so shy hihi. Ok now lol ive been lurkin, subscribed and lurking again!!! Ive finally decided on this ''Boredom-Friday-Night''(hah!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to introduce myself. I am braaand new to the make up game and own a very little amount of MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..but this will hopefully change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ennuff with me talking about unimportant stuff; just wanted to say hiiii specktra and say how much i admire EACH AND EVERY MEMBER... u guys are so awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope ill see yall around and PEACE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! (going a little crazy with the smileys here... sowwy!)


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

hello


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 18, 2008)

Hiii!
Where in Canada are you from?

And welcome! I know how you feel, I just started with MAC this year, and I got addicted.. quickly, haha. I have honestly found it SO fun so far, researching all the old collections, making a wishlist, looking at people's FOTD's, etc. Hope you have a good first "MAC-year" too.


----------



## exotica45 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_Hiii!
Where in Canada are you from?

And welcome! I know how you feel, I just started with MAC this year, and I got addicted.. quickly, haha. I have honestly found it SO fun so far, researching all the old collections, making a wishlist, looking at people's FOTD's, etc. Hope you have a good first "MAC-year" too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Hello there! i'm from Montreal(Quebec)!  people around me are so boring with makeup things (powder, mascara, poppin clear lipgloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol..) i guess ill just have to live this MAC obsession on my own
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..but ill be fine haha


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## blindpassion (Oct 21, 2008)

Love to see more Canadian girls supporting the site,
I'm from British Columbia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you have fun lurking! and don't be afraid to post!


----------



## Willa (Oct 21, 2008)

Saluuuuuuuuutttttttt!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canadian diva!!! I'm from Calgary....u'll enjoy
it on here!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad you're are having a good time (PS I miss montreal, I went to school there for a bit, its a good city!)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

